# selinoid valves



## farmer (Aug 22, 2008)

I am going to need about (15) 4 way 5 port selinoid valves 110 volt 1/4 ports. Does any one know of a place to get them cheap??


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

the correct term is solenoid valve...evilusions.com....frightprops.com... there gunna be costly tho, just a heads up.


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

They are a little cheaper here:

http://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?UID=2009021012594045&item=4-10487&catname=air


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Um those both look pretty spendy.

Support our fellow forum members:
http://www.monsterguts.com/prop-pne...rops/5-port-4-way-solenoid-valve/prod_56.html

As of right now $29.99


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

I have gotten a lot of solenoid valves from EBay cheap.


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

http://evilusions.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=26_36_63&products_id=85

I sell them as cheap as I can possibly afford too.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

go gadget!


----------



## farmer (Aug 22, 2008)

I ended up doing a little research i found them really cheap.
Because of my business status i was able to order direct from the company for wholesale.

www.stcvalve.com

i quality seemed ok

i guess you got to remember you get what you pay for.


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

farmer said:


> I ended up doing a little research i found them really cheap.
> Because of my business status i was able to order direct from the company for wholesale.
> 
> www.stcvalve.com
> ...


I have been selling and using STC valves for 4 years now. Only one failure, and that was due to someone crushing the valve.


----------



## farmer (Aug 22, 2008)

thats good to hear considering i just bought over 25 valves from them 
-thanks


----------



## ScaryTinker (Mar 23, 2007)

Can you share what you paid for the 25 valves shipped?


----------



## Ironman (Feb 4, 2006)

*Another alternative*

In our haunt we use many, MANY pneumatic props (go figure), and when possible I like to have them actor triggered to get the best timing for maximum scares. Several years ago, while getting frustrated at having to run air lines AND power for each solenoid, I ran across these little devises. Go to:
http://www.pneumadyne.com/index.cfm and in the search box type in:AP45-1/8-SR for manual (non electric) push button four way valves. And for single action cylinders (which we also use a lot of) type in: A11-20-44 for two way valves. These things are small and can be mounted practically anywhere, and are damned near indestructible....hard to beat the price either. We've been using them for four years in the haunt without a single failure. And many of the props we sell are furnished with them. The upside (besides the price and durability) is not having to run both air lines and power cords to remote areas. The only downside I have come across with them is when you are triggering a prop that is more than 30' to 35' away. The activation is delayed because of distance that the air has to travel to get to the cylinder.


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

Ironman said:


> In our haunt we use many, MANY pneumatic props (go figure), and when possible I like to have them actor triggered to get the best timing for maximum scares. Several years ago, while getting frustrated at having to run air lines AND power for each solenoid, I ran across these little devises. Go to:
> http://www.pneumadyne.com/index.cfm and in the search box type in:AP45-1/8-SR for manual (non electric) push button four way valves. And for single action cylinders (which we also use a lot of) type in: A11-20-44 for two way valves. These things are small and can be mounted practically anywhere, and are damned near indestructible....hard to beat the price either. We've been using them for four years in the haunt without a single failure. And many of the props we sell are furnished with them. The upside (besides the price and durability) is not having to run both air lines and power cords to remote areas. The only downside I have come across with them is when you are triggering a prop that is more than 30' to 35' away. The activation is delayed because of distance that the air has to travel to get to the cylinder.


I use these in our haunt. http://evilusions.com/shop/index.php?cPath=26_38 I like the joystick better than the push button.


----------



## farmer (Aug 22, 2008)

the valves i was able to get for $18.75 each (remember i bought 25) my order totaled to be about almost $2000. they seemed to get me a good deal though. They had pretty fair shipping


----------



## ScaryTinker (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks!

CalHaunts may try to put together a group buy with them this year.

SteveC


----------

